# A Marine needs YOUR Help.



## tasunkawitko (Sep 16, 2012)

*A Marine needs YOUR Help.*
/ icon and title  message








I've known this awesome gal since before I can even remember - she and her brother were my very first friends in the world! On top of it all, she's a Marine who put herself on the line for this country and each and every one of us. Now she needs us, so if anyone can help in any way, it would be great ~

http://www.giveforward.com/supportformandie

Thank you, one and all ~


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 16, 2012)

Donation done - give her our best


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 16, 2012)

many ,many thanks, my friend - you are a true gentleman.

if anyone has any questions about this marine in need, please feel to ask them here or send a PM.

thank you -

ron


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 16, 2012)

Ron 

We have good people here that will also step up to help someone who has served her country - I hope the surgery can help this hero 

SMF - step up and help this vet


----------



## rabbithutch (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in for what I can do.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks brother


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 17, 2012)

bump


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 17, 2012)

Many thanks, rabbithutch - this gal can use a break, and it's good to know that so many are pulling for her.

Gary, my gratitude and appreciation for helping to get the word out, my friend ~


----------



## frosty (Sep 17, 2012)

Donation done, good luck to Mandie!  Semper Fi!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 17, 2012)

Much appreciation to my friend in The Great State of Texas!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 17, 2012)

bump for an american hero - thanks to all!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 18, 2012)

Update from Mandie:



> For those that have been asking Today has been pretty good. Been getting sleep and able to eat pasta and sauce with out too much pain. I alreasy have my living will done, which they wanted me to have done since it is a major surgery. I chose my burial site (National cemetary in Quantico, VA). I have also decide to write "just in case letters" to a few select people. That seems to be the hardest and haven't done it yet. This may seem morbid, but I would suggest that everyone have a living will and discuss your wishes with those closest to you. I am not worried about anything happening, but I am at peace if it does. I just can't wait to go for a run, play my guitar, eat a steak, and go watch some great local music with my amazing friends :) Please thank everyone for me. It means the world!



As you can see, guys, this is the real deal. Thanks to all for your support.


----------



## frosty (Sep 18, 2012)

Bump for a courageous lady!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 10, 2014)

For Frosty and rabbithutch....and in memory of Scarbelly ~ an update from Mandie:


> First and foremost thank you from the bottom of my heart for your support and prayers. My surgery was very successful and I am blessed because many with Trigeminal neuralgia are not able to find a treatment that works for them.
> 
> I am currently in school full time majoring in IT and due to graduate next year. Not only is this a stable career field, it will allow me options to telecommute or consult from home should I find TN rearing it's ugly head again.
> 
> ...


----------

